# Smoked Ahi Tuna & Vegetables!



## leah elisheva (Jan 14, 2014)

Happy Tuesday Great Smoking Cookies!

Today's meal of smoked tuna and veggies was delightful. I like my tuna raw in the middle and just seared on the outside to have that contrast, and thus was worried that smoking it (versus a pan sear) would cook it through and dry it out, but all was terrific!

Enjoy!

Cheers! - Leah













DSCF4170.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 14, 2014


















DSCF4171.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 14, 2014






I microwaved a red garnet yam for just 6 minutes, as to 'start' it, and then sliced it and added to a perforated grill basket of raw veggies.

I sprayed all of that with grapeseed oil, via a "mister" can, that I'd filled with the oil...













DSCF4173.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 14, 2014






Then I added tuna steaks to the basket and also coated that with the grapeseed oil from the spray can...













DSCF4176.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 14, 2014






I assembled my minimal ingredients which I wanted to go on afterward raw. (A cuke, a red onion, an avocado, some cayenne pepper and olive oil).













DSCF4178.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 14, 2014






Meanwhile, the basket went onto my little gas smoker with hickory chips and on very high heat (maybe 430) and for 20 minutes.













DSCF4180.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 14, 2014






After JUST 5 minutes however, I took the tuna off, as to have that raw middle of the fish which I prefer on tuna, and then added some red onion in its place on the smoker, as I had plenty raw red onion and figured the rest could be smoked.













DSCF4182.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 14, 2014


















DSCF4183.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 14, 2014


















DSCF4184.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 14, 2014


















DSCF4185.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 14, 2014


















DSCF4186.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 14, 2014






I assembled it all, adding the oil and cayenne and both the smoked veggies and thus onion, and then the raw onion too...













DSCF4187.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 14, 2014


















DSCF4188.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 14, 2014


















DSCF4193.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 14, 2014


















DSCF4194.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 14, 2014


















DSCF4195.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 14, 2014


















DSCF4196.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 14, 2014


















DSCF4197.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 14, 2014






And it was really wonderful! The smoked flavor of the tuna was better than pan seared, and the tuna was still raw in the middle and lovely, and the veggies, smoked, were so terrific and still moist and yet al dente and not over done or soggy etc....













DSCF4198.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 14, 2014


















DSCF4203.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 14, 2014


















DSCF4204.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 14, 2014






The cayenne was the perfect spice for this and everything was so beautiful together, healthful, simple, filling still, and just a treat!













DSCF4205.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 14, 2014






One of my dogs, "Steak Tartare," is sneaking up there, and while all 3 canines got a tiny tuna taste, (before any cayenne was added etc.); I do cook them three little gourmet meals a day each, and so he had his lunch shortly thereafter, (which today happened to be a bison steak, sweet potato, spinach, and the Vet's designated daily supplement powder added in), and so he was thrilled!













DSCF4206.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 14, 2014






But back to people, and not just doggies; this dinner was really nice, and so I thank you for sharing in my little photo spread today!

Meanwhile, please make this Tuesday so fabulous that somewhere, some seven or eight towns away even, there are vast dancing Bears who are smoking cigars!!!!

CHEERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 14, 2014)

Another awesome post, Leah!!

Do the dogs dress for their daily gourmet meals??

I know what you mean about the raw tuna inside. A few years ago my Son brought home a few hundred pounds of Tuna. He used to make it hot & fast on his gas grill, which seared the outside, and the inside was still red. I tried it on the grill I had back then, but it couldn't get hot enough to sear the outside without cooking the inside, because it took so long.

Thanks for some more great views!!!

BTW: This Bear can still dance (slow), but no cigars!!

Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you tons Bear!!!

I'm so glad that you enjoyed this, and that you also love tuna prepared that way!

That must have been one mighty magnificent delivery from your dear son! (Not to mention super fresh - lucky you)!!!

The dogs don't dress up in tuxedo or anything else for their daily dining ceremonies, although now you do give me some great ideas!

And I'm happy to hear that you DO dance, and DON'T smoke cigars! Smiles.

The world needs better eaters, more dancing, WAY MORE LAUGHTER, and then the 'smoking' to come from their savory preparation of wonderful meals!!!!!!!! (Or so in my mad-cow, I mean "mad-caviar" tainted opinion, I do believe)!

Many thanks!!! Happy Tuesday to you!!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 14, 2014)

And I am STILL tasting red onions, and LOVING IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hee, hee, hee... OK, happy Tuna Tuesday To All!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jan 14, 2014)

Leah,

     That looks absolutely wonderful! I also love tuna ..... seared on the outside and raw on the inside. A little marianade enhances the flavor but there are few things in life better than a good piece of seared tuna and a glass of chardonnay. Thanks for the post!


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you so much Bwsmith! Here's to cold tuna indeed!!!!!!!!!!!! Happy Tuesday!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## smoker808 (Jan 18, 2014)

Aloha leah,

Gotta Love It!!!!  That looks great your dishes are so nicely done LOL!!!  We love Ahi and eat a lot of it mostly raw. We smoke a bunch of marlin when we get some but eat that raw as well. Again I love your post keep it up!!!

Aloha,

Dom


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks so much Dom! I love raw tuna too and REALLY want to get my hands on a whole Hawaiian Opah ("Moon Fish") and thus keep hounding my fishmonger for such!

You have such tremendous fish access there! And your diving that you and your brother do, is just so impressive!!!! Happy Saturday!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------

